# [SOLVED] xlsx files will not open, but xls will. (blank icon)



## mrdewy31 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tried 'open with' and tried to select Excel, but its not listed. When I browse to the exe and select it, does not populate the list of available programs. Tried going to 'Associate a file type with a program' in Default Program area, xlsx is listed as unknown program. When I try to change program again, excel will not show up in list. Tried going to regedit "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts and changed the default for xlsx opens with to excel. Still not working Tried uninstalling the reinstalling. Any ideas
Running office 2010 on win 7 machine


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: xlsx files will not open, but xls will. (blank icon)*

Control Panel>Default Programs>xlsx>Excel
If that doesn't work when you were in the Registry, open with should read excel.sheet.12


----------



## mrdewy31 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: xlsx files will not open, but xls will. (blank icon)*

Thanks Corday, I tried both, the latter worked after a reboot:smile:


----------

